# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  Vaak plassen.

## Carine112

Hallo, 

Ik moet al een tijdje heel vaak plassen en ook zelfs 's nachts 1 keer opstaan. Mijn urine is al onderzocht en het is geen ontsteking. 
Ik heb al gelezen over een overactieve blaas. Weet iemand hier iets over en zo ja, bestaat daar medicatie voor? Eventueel 
homeopathisch? Of zijn er nog andere behandelingsmogelijkheden? 
Alvast bedankt voor jullie reacties. 

Carine.

----------

